# 6.5In Venezuelan Rhom



## Georgi22 (Jan 13, 2012)

Second Vinny I've owned.. And out of a sanchezi, Altuvie, Brandti and 10in Vinn, he is the most aggressive P ever put in my tank.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I want him...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice video


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice Fish,if you do that often he can get a chimple on his chin,not nice anymore


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice and a little crazy love it


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------

